# Most annoying things when driving



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate following cars driven by some one wearing a flat cap. 
These cars are usually driven well below the speed limit and turn off 
the main carriage way with little or no indication. The driver is usually 
old and would claim to have been driving for years and never had an 
accident so they must be the most capable driver on the road.

I hate being in a queue at the traffic lights where the lights turn to green
and the driver in front then decides it is safe to place the car in gear and
set off. If there are two or more of these in front of me, I end up at a red
light because only two of these prats get through on green.

I really think there is a case for retaking the driving test,perhaps the 
police should start prosecuting some of these drivers for wasting time and 
driving too slow.

And before anyone asks, I am retired, don't wear a flat cap, and tend if anything
to drive just on or just over the speed limit.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*would claim to have been driving for years and never had an 
accident so they must be the most capable driver on the road.*

Yea, and seen hundreds of accidents ???? Yea right - its not like they caused a load of them is it????

Outside lane motorway? 70 mph dead on - holding up a line 40 cars long?

Supermarket parkers - its a fecking education just sitting there watching these people trying to park.

The ... oh look I have no indicators brigade...........

People driving on their sodding mobile phones .......

Ohhhhhh don't start me off - I am a sodding aggressive cow when driving, not so much in the Tt but even worse in hubbys T5 cos I could almost drive OVER all of the idiots!!!!

Rant rant

and B R E A T H E sal ...........


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The traffic lights wallys, annoy me the most. :evil: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I hate impatient and aggressive drivers...


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Hate when drivers pull into a filling station but because there is not enough room they sit half out in the road!!!

Hate when drivers pull into the last pump at the filling station and go in to do some shopping without getting fuel.

Hate when driving in outside lane on motorway with cars in front holding me up and dick tailgating me and flashing for ME to move over :?

Hate dropping a chip or crisp between handbrake and seat.

Actually hate everything because I love to moan. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I hate following cars driven by some one wearing a flat cap.
> These cars are usually driven well below the speed limit and turn off
> the main carriage way with little or no indication. The driver is usually
> old and would claim to have been driving for years and never had an
> ...


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

People who can't park properly and end up taking up two spaces when there's only limited number available - wankers! :evil:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

MIDDLE LANE HOGGERS AND DITHERERS! :evil:



Spandex said:


> I hate impatient and aggressive drivers...


If you see this kind of driver a lot it means get out of the way! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bunch of moaning dicks you lot.........


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I hate impatient and aggressive drivers...
> ...


You're confusing impatience with wanting to go faster. I often want to go faster than the person in front, but I don't get impatient about it as thats when people make bad decisions. I don't mind slow drivers and I don't mind fast ones. I hate idiots who can't control their emotions.

Mainly though, my point was that these threads usually fill up with rants about other drivers not going fast enough and I actually think the people jamming up the outside lane on motorways, up each others arses, screaming at the car in front are the dangerous ones, not the slow drivers. I've actually read (on here, I think) idiots saying they not only tailgate slow drivers or people in the 'wrong lane', but that it's actually the _other drivers fault_ for making them do it.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> bunch of moaning dicks you lot.........


I like the way you moan about people moaning :lol:



Spandex said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


I agree with what you say, you can not have a problem with people who are abiding to the rules of the road or people who simply going from a to b unable to let some rev head go screaming past at mach 2.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Lane hoggers and lane straddlers! :evil:

Rocket launcher on the front of the TT would solve so many problems!

Oh, and those people who decide that the best way to join your lane (or road) is by driving AT you!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Some people just like to keep you on your toe's Miss Burns :lol:


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

I HATE people who try to push in when they've blatently gone in the wrong lane to get ahead of other traffic. grrr!


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Since getting my new TT I have noticed that way more ppl pull over as I approach them,think its down to the DRL's and the fact the car looks soo fookin amazing that they are zombified by its looks and have to pull over and reboot their brain.
Also all the little "boy racer" pukes who hounded me in my 1.1 litre Clio are now conspicuous by their complete abscence when I am driving back n forth to work.
Was out on the weekend and could see a "pimped out" Skoda Octavia in the distance driving at a steady speed (pup driving with girlfriend in passenger seat).His speed was rock solid until I cruised past him and as soon as I pulled in he floored it for some strange reason (impress his girlfriend?foot suddenly morphed into 100% lead?).
Well that "morphing into lead" is a very infectious disease and I think I got affected too 
Cue Octavia pup thinking his car has slipped into reverse and his girlfriend pointing and laughing at him lol
Amazingly his "lead foot" wore off and he went back to his normal steady speed....bless.
My absolute pet hate is lorry driving wonkers that pull out to overtake one another on a hill when they fookin know they are restricted to 60mph,sooner I fit my "lazors of doom" the better.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I just hate ALL other road users, they're all wankers :evil: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Chubster said:


> My absolute pet hate is lorry driving wonkers that pull out to overtake one another on a hill when they fookin know they are restricted to 60mph,sooner I fit my "lazors of doom" the better.


Got to disagree here Chubster, I don't necessarily like it but I do understand when they have such a small rev band to use and betgween 8 and 18 gears in order to maintain their speed.



SteviedTT said:


> I just hate ALL other road users, they're all wankers :evil: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

AwesomeJohn said:


> MIDDLE LANE HOGGERS AND DITHERERS! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im with you on this mate...STOP HOGGING THE MIDDLE LANE.. YOUR DRIVING SLOW SO MOVE THE FUCK OVER YOU CUNT.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bad, rough, uneven, noisy road surface with potholes!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The list of things that piss me off on the road is almost endless. How I choose to deal with these regular occurrences really depends upon what mood I am in 

Charlie


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Being sat behind someone who has a 'Child on board' stcker thing in the back, so what ?

Doesn't make you immune from me smashing into the back off you.

Sometime's i drive deliberatley close to them to make them sweat, i know it's childish but what the hey.

Things have got worse in that dept great marketing ploy though, they have moved on to 'Pricess on board' & 'Granchildren on board ' i really don't care who is on board.

Actually, typing this just realsied i do, if there was one that said 'Dirty filthy slag at helm' or 'Fit tart on board' I would pay a lot more attention.

Must make mental note to patent that one & approach Halfrauds, cos this time next year i cud be a millionaire Rodders

Learner plates fitted when it's just one person driving, clearly not a learner , what' that all about ?


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Chubster said:
> 
> 
> > My absolute pet hate is lorry driving wonkers that pull out to overtake one another on a hill when they fookin know they are restricted to 60mph,sooner I fit my "lazors of doom" the better.
> ...


Not sure if you misunderstood me,I meant to say the lorry pulls out to overtake another lorry and they just sit side by side both doing 60 mph and neither of the dickwads will back off.
Because it's on a hill their speed slowly trickles down to 50 mph at which point the red mist descends on my vision and I proceed to play an amazing solo via the car horn.Upon passing I implement some sign language in case the lorry driver is deaf or hard of hearing.
A fun game after passing said lorry is to pull in front of the lorry and drop to 40 mph then as he pulls out to overtake just vroom off into the distance lol.
Last bit was me kidding around but I swear it will happen one day lol.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Being sat behind someone who has a 'Child on board' stcker thing in the back, so what ?
> 
> Things have got worse in that dept great marketing ploy though, they have moved on to 'Pricess on board' & 'Granchildren on board ' i really don't care who is on board.


Oh dear me. This is going to hurt, but...Gary, I really have to agree with you there! These things bug the shit out of me. I'm really only going to care if you have Jared Leto as a passenger, in which case, yes a big flashing neon sign would be appreciated. Other than that, keep your cargo manifest to yourself!

And another of my annoyances, which I encounter far too many times each day, is retards who block junctions. Just exactly how selfish and stupid do you have to be to prevent other traffic from passing when you're forced (by volume of traffic, or traffic lights, etc) to stop? See, that rocket launcher on the front of TT would come in ever so useful!


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Earth shattering stuff that Burns

Just picked my jaw up of the floor, run up the flag, we agree

What next shall we meet up this weekend & run up a hill holding hands to the Sound of Music :?:

Be a light jog though for me but I'm up for it

G


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

burns said:


> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> > Being sat behind someone who has a 'Child on board' stcker thing in the back, so what ?
> ...


They should change the signage to Knob on board! :lol: Who the fook cares? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gary has a point. "Little princess on board" is just a fluffy way of saying "precocious spoilt brat onboard." :lol:

I hate Peugeots. They're just so bloody ugly and you can't unsee them. There I was minding my own business the other night when along comes an advert for the new Peugeot 308. Same stupid design statements, same stupid wing mirrors in the wrong place. :roll:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I hate Range Rovers, they are driven by burks they take forever to get up to a decent speed & think they own the Road.

They are shit slow compared to a Cayenne Turbo I know had one on loan for 6 weeks

The Cayeene will beast any Range Rover, one of the best days i ever spent was in a Gemballa Cayeene Turbo my best friend is good mates with the owner of the UK branch

It made the Cayenne Turbo look like it was stood still.

If you don't know what i am on about you I don't know what planet you have been on but here's the link to the beast we were in the Co demonstrator it's at true destroyer & don't anyone dare tell me that Range Rovers look better they are totally outdated garbage (fighting gloves will be on).

http://www.gemballa.com/CarModell_85


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's ugly as hell though.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I know the standard Cayenne Mk1 955 not the best looker the Mk2 957 has got better & the Mk3 2011 looks better still but they can look nice tricked up

Honestley you really think the Gembella Cayenne GTS is ugly i am stunned, you did follow the link provided didn't you ?

In fact i am more than stunned I am actually saddened [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You are genuinley the first person i have ever come accross that has said that about a Gemballa Porsche, everyone one else was in total awe & the sound & performance is out of this world.

It's got 750 bhp & 1050nm

Still it's a big world & would be a tad boring if we all liked the same stuff, but I am speechless


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> You are genuinley the first person i have ever come accross that has said that about a Gemballa Porsche


You can put me down as the second person then because that thing is hideous. It looks like it was designed by a focus group of 13 year olds. Quick they may be, but Gemballas generally look foul.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Going into the Garage to look for a length of rope please no more, 3 would tip me over the edge, I just can't take it.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

That Gemballa Porsche looks like an MX-5 eating a lemon,jeez I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I read earlier that Specsavers are doing eyetests for a fiver.Is Gemballa like a tuning house for blind mechanics? Seriously it looks like something Optimus Prime pooped out after a nuts n bolts vindaloo.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

That vehicle is the ugliest thing I have ever seen in my entire life! If Alien and Predator spawned a lovechild, it would look like that. [smiley=sick2.gif]

Careful with that rope Gary! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

when people won't drive past a policecar even if they do not break the speed limit they feel they have to drive behind at a slower
speed on a dual carriage way


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

Lack of lane Discipline always bothers me, people on the motorways in Europe always seem much better at this than us lane hoggers here.. Really gets my goat when peeps hog middle lane or sit in overtaking lane!!! Grrr

Def a lack of indicators bothers me.. People weaving in and out of traffic.. But not getting anywhere!

Happened to me recently a guy in a BMW ( surprise) m3 drop top was weaving in and out of traffic cutting peeps up.. With all his mite trying to get where he was going really quickly, but never actually more than 5 cars in front! Maybe just showing off to his missus in the passenger seat.. 
Anyway all his huffing and puffin I end up beside him going round a bend and the dude tries to cut me up and squeeze into my lane, and we're heading for another set of red lights.. so I let him go.. Zip round the other side.. Casually pull up next to him at the lights.. Put my window down and said " hey nice car.. How much for he version with indicators you f**kin prick.. The look of coo to horror on him and his girlfriends faces was priceless..

Sorry I know tis was petulant.. And your all gonna call me the prick perhaps ..But bollox to it.. I felt good!

James


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Chavved up cars (Saxos, BMW's, Pugs) usually driven by some dumb ass chavtastic prick who think they own the road and like to keep everybody at wake at night with their crappy sounded chavved up exhausts - pathetic!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Lovinit said:


> Casually pull up next to him at the lights.. Put my window down and said " hey nice car.. How much for he version with indicators you f**kin prick.. The look of coo to horror on him and his girlfriends faces was priceless..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Priceless!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

burns said:


> keep your cargo manifest to yourself!


 :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

leenx said:


> Chavved up cars (Saxos, BMW's, Pugs) usually driven by some dumb ass chavtastic prick who think they own the road and like to keep everybody at wake at night with their crappy sounded chavved up exhausts - pathetic!


You can hear the bastards from bloody miles away! [smiley=bomb.gif] Never mind, the TT is on the chavtastic prick list now too :roll:

Dooooooomed I tells ya!!


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

BMC, straight through pipe, no cats, exhaust as big as your head, kickin bass in yer face tunes, ave it ! :lol:

Most annoying things when driving can be summed up in six words: Other people in front of me.

Sits back & waits for re-action


----------



## Rob Severn (Apr 30, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> It's ugly as hell though.


Yep and the name sounds like something a doting father would call his little princess. Why am I now thinking of Gem and the Holograms ?

Back on topic.

The french


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

burns said:


> Lane hoggers and lane straddlers! :evil:
> 
> Rocket launcher on the front of the TT would solve so many problems!
> 
> Oh, and those people who decide that the best way to join your lane (or road) is by driving AT you!


Haha.. amazing! Soon up for sale in the marketplace? Can I reserve one :lol:



Lovinit said:


> Casually pull up next to him at the lights.. Put my window down and said " hey nice car.. How much for he version with indicators you f**kin prick.. The look of coo to horror on him and his girlfriends faces was priceless..


Absolutely epic, I must make a mental note to try that!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Michael-TT said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Lane hoggers and lane straddlers! :evil:
> ...


I will put you on the group buy list!

I have another annoyance which I can't believe I didn't mention earlier: people who keep their foot on the brake when stationary! This annoys the crap out of me. You're sitting at traffic lights - they changed as you approached, so you know they're not going to change for at least another minute, so why do you have to burn my eyeballs out of my head with your super-bright brake lights until it's time to move again??? What do these people think a handbrake is for??? :evil:

Or, they could do the other thing I hate (yes another!) which is to ride the clutch the whole time while the lights are on red. Yeah, 'cos I need some mouth-breather going backwards and forwards in the vicinity of my pride and joy when I'm hemmed in by other traffic and have no escape route if the moron's foot slips off the clutch. :roll:


----------



## Shrwd (Jun 7, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> bunch of moaning dicks you lot.........


 :lol:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Being stook behind some do-gooder vegeterian type in a Toyota Prius

Man they are ugly & slow, just look like a big white crab crawling along never seen one in any other colour other than white.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Powered by "Fairy Dust"

No it's Big Bad Petrol you fruit loop.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

garyv6 said:


> Being stook behind some do-gooder vegeterian type in a Toyota Prius
> 
> Man they are ugly & slow, just look like a big white crab crawling along never seen one in any other colour other than white.


 :lol: :lol: Brilliant!!! So true.


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

leenx said:


> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> > Being stook behind some do-gooder vegeterian type in a Toyota Prius
> ...


They really should be bright green now that I think about it.. I mean being eco friendly is all about being green right?
On the plus side we can see them a mile away and arm that rocket launcher that burns is selling :lol: 8)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Rabbits sitting at the side of the road eating grass..... you know the F**kers are going to bounce soon and then its tooo late  :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Rabbits sitting at the side of the road eating grass..... you know the F**kers are going to bounce soon and then its tooo late  :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


no problem.. just hit it.. reverse back up, put it in the boot. free food.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

People who don't read signs. :x

Would it kill them to read the big blue signs next to bus lanes which would reliably inform them that it is a PART-TIME bus lane, and that outside of the operative hours it is ok to drive in it??? Morons. Even worse, that when you use said part-time bus lane, they look at you in complete horror as though you are about to eat a baby! I feel like putting the window down and saying to them, "The world opens up to you when you read signs instead of thinking they are there for decoration!" :roll:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Cyclists!

Sorry, 'some' cyclists!

Most men should not wear Lycra. It's not a good look.
And why do they insist on riding on A roads when there's a perfectly good cycle lane to their left? Totally oblivious to the possible carnage that could occur as drivers slam on their brakes and swerve around them. Cycle lane! The clue is in the title!

Why do they insist on positioning themselves in front of you at traffic lights? Are they under the impression that they are faster than you? Then they insist on trying to not touch the ground with their feet by wiggling their Lycra'd bottoms in your face?? Stop it. It's not nice.

Indicate?? Yeah, that's a good one! :lol: :lol: Maybe the DSA should incorporate a course on telepathy for the driver of today?

At zebra crossings, are they a pedestrian or a road-user? Judging by the sneer I receive when I realize that the cyclist wants to suddenly cross the road and I have to brake just that little bit quicker, both.

It's a traffic light. When it's red - stop! It might be one of the reasons you're all dying in your droves! Lemmings, the lot of you!!

So why don't they pay road tax? Oh, don't worry, I'll look it up. [smiley=book2.gif] :roll:

I appreciate that it's ecologically friendly to ride a bike, it's terribly good for you, and saves the odd whale but......
Well, as more of these cyclists appear on our roads, it's just gonna get worse I feel.

Oh, and I hate minicab drivers in London. Spawn of the Devil.

Rant over.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i thought that was never going to end.. :lol: .


Nilesong said:


> Cyclists!
> 
> Sorry, 'some' cyclists!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

alun said:


> i thought that was never going to end..


I could go on....

Believe me.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

burns said:


> People who don't read signs. :x Even worse, that when you use said part-time bus lane, they look at you in complete horror as though you are about to eat a baby! I feel like putting the window down and saying to them, "The world opens up to you when you read signs instead of thinking they are there for decoration!" :roll:


Read? That's a mighty big assumption. They're probably on Failbook right now saying something like "OMG! Dun u jus h8 it when sum1 uses the bus lane! They shd b find! LULZ".


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Nilesong said:


> Cyclists!


I think you mean 'Urban Terrorist' or at least that is my take on cyclist :!:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate being in a queue at the traffic lights where the lights turn to green
and the driver in front then decides it is safe to place the car in gear and
set off. If there are two or more of these in front of me, I end up at a red
light because only two of these prats get through on green.

I really think there is a case for retaking the driving test,perhaps the 
police should start prosecuting some of these drivers for wasting time and 
driving too slow.

Lol lol lol try driving in Saddleworth or Glossop where the average age is 75... And the common car for the sloths is the Toyota Yaris....

I like the Saturday Driver

Man in Bed 
Women borrows husbands Petrol Tanker from Using her family Fiat Uno 126
Wifey Drives the Petrol Tanker to Tesco Via Several Wing Mirrors 
Wifey drives on other side of road to pass cyclist... Not before driving up the cyclist [email protected]@ for 7 miles... On trip home lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

living in rural gloucestershire.....van drive to work and actually missing the dopey pheasant running infront of me.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> living in rural gloucestershire.....van drive to work and actually missing the dopey pheasant running infront of me.


Or the hare that double backs on itself ... Now thats dopey


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

burns said:


> People who don't read signs. :x
> 
> Would it kill them to read the big blue signs next to bus lanes which would reliably inform them that it is a PART-TIME bus lane, and that outside of the operative hours it is ok to drive in it??? Morons. Even worse, that when you use said part-time bus lane, they look at you in complete horror as though you are about to eat a baby! I feel like putting the window down and saying to them, "The world opens up to you when you read signs instead of thinking they are there for decoration!" :roll:


This is very true...

Another gripe is when people see lights changing to green and still slow down to go through the lights...ride the brake... so much so that it turns amber and they go through and you cant.. grrrr.. its like seriously u can see the junction.... the lights are green nothings turning or even coming the other way you moron... no observation!!

oh and another one people who think its great idea to pull out of a side road onto a dual carriage way and instead of pulling into the near lane and build up speed and switch lanes, decide its best to move over completley to the far lane... and slow down anyone in that lane coz htey still havent got it into 2nd gear...GOOD ONE MATE!

rant over [smiley=bomb.gif]

James


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovinit said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > People who don't read signs. :x
> ...


my mates ex always slowed right down for green lights... to the point of nearly stopping.. [smiley=gossip.gif] ffs are you blind its on green..

burns... was that you bitching about people stopped at the red lights and keeping there brakes on? well my appologies.. i do it all the time :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

James said:


> my mates ex always slowed right down for green lights... to the point of nearly stopping.. [smiley=gossip.gif] ffs are you blind its on green..


Perhaps she's colour blind. I believe that one of the most common form of colour blindness is confusing red & green.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Add convoys of VW camper vans hogging the outside lane doing 55-60mph,pain in the arse specially going uphill.
Lucky I knew the Maxwell House "shaken fist" signal which people like that understand.
Think they understood because they flashed their headlights at me after I went past them


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I hate it when you politely let someone out from a road, or a space or give way to them and they don't thankyou! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I hate it when you politely let someone out from a road, or a space or give way to them and they don't thankyou! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


i would stop & jump out and bow low hun........


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

alun said:


> Lovinit said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


Yes, 'twas I who bitched about the brake light blinders. I hope you're never in front of me; I may have to hurt you! :evil:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I hate it when you politely let someone out from a road, or a space or give way to them and they don't thankyou! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Don't get me started on that one :twisted:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

The TWAT in front of you that notices you've spent hours cleaning your car then sprays his windscreen, knowing his jets are aimed too high :twisted:


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I hate it when you politely let someone out from a road, or a space or give way to them and they don't thankyou! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


On my way to work one morning going down main rd, A4 on the opposite side of the road indicatating to turn right. Seen him so slowed down enough so he had time and flashed him to say he could go across. As he went he stuck two fingers up at me and sped off.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

oldguy said:


> The TWAT in front of you that notices you've spent hours cleaning your car then sprays his windscreen, knowing his jets are aimed too high :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That one gets on my t!ts! 

Paul


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate it when you overtake a sloth whos doing 30 in a 50 zone then speeds up to keep up with you...

And when its speed camera central 20 in a 30 and then 30 in a 40 at 50 usually back to 30 again....


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

sankey7 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when you politely let someone out from a road, or a space or give way to them and they don't thankyou! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 :lol: Nice!
Had something similar - someone pulled out on me at a roundabout so slammed the brakes on and gave him a toot to which he stuck his finger up at me. Yea... it was definitely my fault that you pulled out on me :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lovinit said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > People who don't read signs. :x
> ...


You should approach every green light as if it's a red light. That's good driving. Flooring it to make sure you get through is bad driving. They change really quickly over here and at best, you might get caught out by a traffic camera, at worst, you get t-boned by those people who sit and rev the engine and wheelspin away as soon as the green light comes on.

In the States, some of the long stretches of road have a amber light about 200 yards back from traffic lights. If it's flashing, you won't make it through the lights before they change. It's only about the second improvement to driving the Yanks have come up with - the other being the ability to turn right against a red light if there are no pedestrians/cars (the equivalent being able to turn left over here).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

burns said:


> Yes, 'twas I who bitched about the brake light blinders. I hope you're never in front of me; I may have to hurt you! :evil:


Our Beemer is an Auto - so if I know I'm going to be stopped for a whle, then I put it in Neutral (to save the torque converter) and put the handbrake on. I sometimes take my foor off the brake, but the problem with that is that I then have to put it back on again to be able to put the car back into gear.

Which takes time. Hence slowing me down.

You can't have it all ways. One person complains that people take too long to pull away, and that we should all be sat there in gear ready for the GP start you're expecting. And another complains because to be able to do that means having your car in gear, handbrake off and footbrake on - blinding the person behind.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Kell said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, 'twas I who bitched about the brake light blinders. I hope you're never in front of me; I may have to hurt you! :evil:
> ...


Behave yourself! To suggest that there isn't sufficient time to put your car in gear and release the handbrake between amber and green is totally inaccurate. I'm one of those habitual handbrake users. Car is out of gear whilst the handbrake is on. When I see the amber light go on, I stick it in first and am ready to move away as soon as the lights turn green.

I also occasionally drive my mum's auto. As you do, I stop, handbrake on, stick it in neutral. To put it back into drive again, it's just a case of pressing footbrake and shifting to D whilst the lights are on amber. Again, even though I don't drive her car regularly so am not overly-familiar with it, I'm still able to do this when the lights go to amber and get away when they turn green.

Those who can't manage to get their car from "neutral" to "ready to move" between amber and green is probably one of those people who looks down at the gearstick in order to change gear (another of my hates!). :roll:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Why do you need to do that in an Auto???


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

R80RTT said:


> Why do you need to do that in an Auto???


Actually, thinking about it, it might just be reverse where you have to press the footbrake to get the gear. Can't remember now - it's been a while since I drove Mrs B's car. In any event, it makes no difference to the time taken to select the gear and be ready for the off.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone on the A21 between Bromley and the M25 in front if me doing 35 mph BOTH ways, 
People that pull into outside lane only doing 60 mph without any consideration for other cars and slowing me down.
People with baby on board sign doing 25 mph thinking that it's a safe speed to drive at, I wish they sold a sign that read, result of a drunken one night stand on board, lol 
women that stop at roundabouts when there's clearly no other cars about? 
Old people, young people fat people, and people who shout and call me a hair dresser.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Drivers who travel at 40mph in a 60 zone, and then CONTINUE to travel at 40mph when it turns into a 30 zone past a school.

Any one using a mobile phone whilst driving

People travelling too close behind me to be able to stop if I brake hard.

Middle/outside lane hoggers

Drivers who don't indicate left when taking a turning off a roundabout; just because there is no one behind you, it would still be useful for drivers waiting at the roundabout ahead of you to see your intentions.

That's enough for now, it's getting late.


----------



## shaneh (Apr 4, 2011)

1. Not overtaking on a straight, clear road. Occasionally forcing me to overtake 2-3 cars at a time
2. Scooters sitting in the middle of the road on a hill
3. Being scared of overtaking police cars
4. Slamming the brakes on if at any point you see a Highways Agency 4x4 on the motorway
5. Obligitary middle lane hoggers

Ughh I could go on...

I don't race about everywhere but my god it frustrates me sometimes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Poxy volvo drivers who drive at 20mph in a 40 and totally f'ing oblivious that your driving right up their arse to shivvy them along a bit knowing you can't overtake as there are bollards on chevrons every few feet in the middle of the road making it a nightmare to overtake them bastard silly wanker tosspot [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

All women in red TT's


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Jimmys said:


> Drivers who travel at 40mph in a 60 zone, and then CONTINUE to travel at 40mph when it turns into a 30 zone past a school.
> 
> Any one using a mobile phone whilst driving
> 
> ...


You just saved me typing pretty much that samepost, as they are all things that piss me off, particularly the 40 in a 60/40 in a 30 thing.
I live in a rural village, and it really pisses me off seeing that on an almost daily basis.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

5. Obligitary middle lane hoggers

This one bugs the hell out of me - how do they do it and not realise? should be an automatic 6 points and drivers having to retake their test period! :evil:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

This is what you need to do to anyone you find annoying on the road :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

